# Broadband /fibre optic in Marbella



## Taffey (Oct 6, 2013)

Hola, Last year I signed up with Movistar to enable ourselves to access UK / Irish TV.
Signed up for 10 mb,only ever able to get less than 2! Cancelled after 6 months.
There was talk of upgrading the network in San Pedro de Alcantara where we will be soon.Can anyone let us know of a good provider,or has things improved with Movistar/Telefonica this year. Thanks Taffey


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Telefónica to triple customers’ broadband speeds before summer | In English | EL PAÍS - wonder if it is true


----------

